# Übersetzungen MAC



## Gast2 (27. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab endlich  ein RCP auf MAC gebaut.
Jetzt legt MAC ja immer ganz links ein eigenes Verzeichnis an (mit Quit und hide usw.) hierfür fehlen mir noch die Übersetzungen, weiß jemand welche Fragmente ich dafür brauche alls andere ist übersetzt


----------



## Wildcard (27. Dez 2009)

vermutlich SWT und JFace


----------



## Gast2 (28. Dez 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> vermutlich SWT und JFace



Habe ich beide schon drin:
org.eclipse.core.commands.nl_de
org.eclipse.jface.nl_de
org.eclipse.ui.nl_de
org.eclipse.ui.workbench.nl_de
org.eclipse.swt.nl_de

Was ich auch noch häßlich finde ist dass ich jetzt 2 mal Exit habe. Einmal unter meinem Menüpunkt Datei(wie es bei windows (glaub linux auch)ist) und einmal bei dem wo der MAc anlegt^^ iwie bissle häßlich...


----------

